# When will Lyft cancel my drivers account?



## Victoria Barron (Aug 1, 2017)

I have been driving for Lyft for only about a week now and I've given a total of 17 rides so far. My rating went from 5 to 4.6 to 4.3!!!! And i received an email showing that 4.6 means your at risk of being cancelled as a driver. So should I just say screw it and stop driving for Lyft? Im 23 years old and worked in retail/customer service since I was 18 years old so I know how to smile and talk to people. And I literally dont recall having ANY issues with any one of my passengers!!! Also, my acceptance rate is 100% and I have NO cancellations on my end.. If Lyft cancels my drivers profile then that system is complete BS and they are going to have a LOT of issues keeping drivers! ((in certain areas at least)). I mean really, people quit there 9-5's to start driving for this company just to be at risk of deactivation because people dont feel like giving you an entire 5 stars?! Some people dont even realize what they're doing and just rate you quickly. Or some people just dont care and will give you a 3 star rating because they dont know you! There's hundreds of reasons why people will give you a low rating but that doesn't mean you should be deactivated?!!? And from what I've been reading all over the internet is that Lyft's rating system is pretty bizzare. So i know im not the only one who feels this way....

Anyway, my main question is how long can your rating be at a 4.6 or lower until Lyft decides to deactivate you?!


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Its about a month. Or like 50 rides.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Do you consider yourself to be a good driver? With only 17 trips it doesn't take many low ratings to drop your # quickly. I have to think there's something about your driving style that may be an issue. Dunno, just a thought...



Victoria Barron said:


> I've given a total of 17 rides so far. My rating went from 5 to 4.6 to 4.3


That's like 14 5* trips, and 3 1* trips.


----------



## Victoria Barron (Aug 1, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> Its about a month. Or like 50 rides.





68350 said:


> Do you consider yourself to be a good driver? With only 17 trips it doesn't take many low ratings to drop your # quickly. I have to think there's something about your driving style that may be an issue. Dunno, just a thought...
> 
> That's like 14 5* trips, and 3 1* trips.


I think most people would say that they are a good driver, and I most definitely believe im a great driver, otherwise, I wouldn't do this type of job. And I should have put this in my main post, but LYFT AND UBER both advertise on their commercials "oh, got a couple hours after your day job? come drive with lyft/uber" THEY ARE RECRUITING ANYBODY WITH A CAR AND A LICENSE! So even if I am not that great of a driver, lyft needs to start recruiting their new drivers in different ways. If thats the case. I recall it was very easy getting signed up so if thats what they require then they need to start saying that in their advertisments. Im not swerving in different lanes, or riding peoples bumpers on the freeway. I drive at the speed limits and I get everyone to their destination safely. I dont know what else they want.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I almost never drive the speed limit, I drive with the speed of traffic. Maybe pax think you're milking the clock for some extra pennies. I haven't looked, does Lyft ratings show your percentage of each * rating, like Uber does?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Just email lyft [email protected] and ask why you are getting low ratings. You should also receive an weekly report on your email every Friday. It is not all the people. It could be a 1 star and a 3 star.

No matter how good of a driver you are follow the rules of traffic. But if you give 50 rides your ratings will come up. They won't deactivate you until you give certain number of rides. It could be 100 rides. If you feel someone might rate you low because of things out of your control write in the comments, they usually take that away.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Victoria Barron said:


> I have been driving for Lyft for only about a week now and I've given a total of 17 rides so far. My rating went from 5 to 4.6 to 4.3!!!! And i received an email showing that 4.6 means your at risk of being cancelled as a driver. So should I just say screw it and stop driving for Lyft? Im 23 years old and worked in retail/customer service since I was 18 years old so I know how to smile and talk to people. And I literally dont recall having ANY issues with any one of my passengers!!! Also, my acceptance rate is 100% and I have NO cancellations on my end.. If Lyft cancels my drivers profile then that system is complete BS and they are going to have a LOT of issues keeping drivers! ((in certain areas at least)). I mean really, people quit there 9-5's to start driving for this company just to be at risk of deactivation because people dont feel like giving you an entire 5 stars?! Some people dont even realize what they're doing and just rate you quickly. Or some people just dont care and will give you a 3 star rating because they dont know you! There's hundreds of reasons why people will give you a low rating but that doesn't mean you should be deactivated?!!? And from what I've been reading all over the internet is that Lyft's rating system is pretty bizzare. So i know im not the only one who feels this way....
> 
> Anyway, my main question is how long can your rating be at a 4.6 or lower until Lyft decides to deactivate you?!


Are you working the drunk shift up in Sonoma? If you are then that's your reason. I would not work that shift there.

If you are not doing the drunk shift then it could be due to several other reasons - driving style, talking too much, car type / condition / cleanliness, navigation etc.


----------

